# Sleep Study



## salybe (Jul 14, 2008)

We have a new doctor coming on board that will be doing sleep studies and I am wondering if anyone has any good information on how to bill for the following:
95810 & 95811--does anyone know the global period for these codes  and

Does anyone know the procedure codes to code for the downloading of the compliance study only, would it be 94750, or 99090, or 99091 for the CPAP machine.

Thanks in advance for your help.

Sarah


----------

